
3,000 Low Temp Records Set This July - gibsonf1
http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?blog=weathermatrix&partner=&pgUrl=/mtweb/content/weathermatrix/archives/2009/07/1000_low_temp_records_set_this_july.asp
======
msie
And your point is?

~~~
shotmaker
Global warming is a hoax. The earth goes through natural warming and cooling
periods. People need to know to combat the global warming profiteers.

------
bdmac97
That global warming sure is a bitch...

